

Ask HN: Solr Hosting in the cloud - wunna

Hi HN-ers,<p>I need to host Solr in the cloud, I am looking for a host other than AWS. Any suggestions or recommendations?
======
iancarroll
<http://www.websolr.com/> seems nice.

~~~
wunna
Thanks, have you used it? The limits seem a bit small....or is it more cost-
effective that AWS?

~~~
iancarroll
I think a host dedicated to it might be better, so you don't fuck up your Solr
install.

